# New Toy



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well it started out being the Mystery Tractor and now it's got a new owner. Yep, I'm a proud owner of a Case 700B, one of 83 in 1959. There was onyl 60 made in 1958 for a total of 143 units prodiced. Will have to plan another road trip to go get it. I'm anxious to get it home and take it for a drive   I'm getting closer to finishing my collection. I've got a 500, 600, 700B, 801B. 900 and 2 900B's. I did pass on bidding on a running Case 500, figured it was to far to be hauling 2 big tractors. Never know I might find a Case S or Mccormick W-4 on my travels   According to my information
caseman-d




:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats caseman it got a good home. Lets see some pictures when you get it out.
Jody


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks Jody, I want you to know I wasn't ingnoring your response. I have another picture of the tractor on email that I'm been trying to down load so I could attach it to my reply. I finally gave up and will post some pictures when I get the tractor home. Thanks for the reply
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm getting closer to be ready for my trip to go get my new tractor. I installed a hitch a couple of months ago and just this last week I got the brake controller installed. I took it out yesterday and hauled some panels for a friend. 

The pickup is a 2001 Chevy 3/4t with 8.1 with the allison automatic trany. With that who needs a hemi! Seems to have plenty of power. The trailer is a 2000 Delta with a 26ft bed. Hopefully things will go alright. Plan on leaving the 28th to go after the Case 700. Attaching a picture of the pickup.
caseman-d

:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

another picture.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Nice. Hey Caseman, houses there look really close together --- Do you have farm land elsewhere or do the properties just go back really far? Just curious --- Really nice trailer there too!!!   

Congrats on your "new toy!"

:homereat:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Sweet Set-up*

Nice looking truck, trailer combo you got there Caseman. Keep collecting them they are getting a good home.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice set up caseman that goose neck trailer makes for nice towing. Enjoy you new ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Nice. Hey Caseman, houses there look really close together --- Do you have farm land elsewhere or do the properties just go back really far? Just curious --- Really nice trailer there too!!!
> 
> Congrats on your "new toy!"
> ...


Andy,
I have about 70ft in back for a back yard, I have one of my Case D's and a motor in the back yard. The lot is like 60ft x130ft???. I store most of my tractors about 8 miles from town out where the club is located. If I would quit buying tractors I might be able to buy some land lol. They have started a division just east of me, there lots are a lot higher and smaller than mine, There goes my nice view     
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: Sweet Set-up*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *Nice looking truck, trailer combo you got there Caseman. Keep collecting them they are getting a good home. *


Thanks slip, I just hope I can aford to keep gas in it. Hopefully when comming home the wind will push me lol. Will have both trailer and pickup serviced be for leaving.Hoping the reactorwill weigh about 7500.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well it's getting closer. Plan on leaving on Friday the 28th of May. I have to do a little tinkering on the trailer and most everything else is ready, I hope. Other than the price of gas I'm looking forward to the trip. 4 days to go.      
caseman-d


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Thats a nice looking rig you got going there:thumbsup: 
Ryan


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *Thats a nice looking rig you got going there:thumbsup:
> Ryan *


Thanks Ryan,
I sure hope it runs as good as it looks. The trailer has made several road trips before but it will be the first for the pickup. To be on the safe side I got extra spare tires, extra jack, blocks, and wrenches.        
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well tomorrow is the big day. I am heading out to get my new Case 700 I bought last April. I an looking forward to the trip. Have plans on stopping in to see a couple of tractor guys I;ve met on the net. I will be gone for a few days so I would like to ask all of you to fill in while I'm gone. I will take pictures pictures so I can fill you all in when I get back. I hope all will go well with this trip. Till I get back you all have a safe weekend also.        
caseman-d
:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Good luck and have a fun safe trip caseman-d! :tractorsm 

Mark


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

here ya go http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/...play_db_button=on&db_id=70647&query=retrieval 
Ryan


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well I'm back. I got the tractor with out any major break downs. I do have to admitt I was on some of the roughest roads I've ever been on. I even plowed lots of mud, still have some of that Canadian gravel on my trailer LOL. Will try to get some pictures downloaded. Was a very rainy and windy trip so not many pictures.
caseman-d


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

caseman send that gravel back we need all of it we can get...lol 
thanks for stopping in for the visit it was great to have you.


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

sounds like u had good trip trctr looks good:elephant: :thumbsup: :elephant:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome back cant wait to long to see the pictures But i can wait long enough for you to get some rest.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *caseman send that gravel back we need all of it we can get...lol
> thanks for stopping in for the visit it was great to have you. *


Bear,
The guy at the boarder asked me if I was hauling any dirt back with me, I told him no so I guess he must know gravel when he see's gravel lol. Thanks for the great hospitality. Just wished I could of stayed longer.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Good luck and have a fun safe trip caseman-d! :tractorsm
> 
> Mark *


Mark.
Trip turned out to be a safe and fun trip. I had problems getting into Canada, foud the roughest roads in Canada, work up Sat, morning with a flat tire on the pickup. but that all seemed little compared to all the fun we had, and all the great people I got to visit. Can't wait till I can go again.      
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigallis _
> *sounds like u had good trip trctr looks good:elephant: :thumbsup: :elephant: *


bigallis,
I thought the tractor looked great loaded up on the trailer.      
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Considering the age of the tractor it must have been kept mostly inside out of the weather and taken care of judging by the looks of it. Good find! :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *bigallis,
> I thought the tractor looked great loaded up on the trailer.
> caseman-d *


 Yes it does...and probably looked even greater heading back to South Dakota


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Considering the age of the tractor it must have been kept mostly inside out of the weather and taken care of judging by the looks of it. Good find! :thumbsup:
> 
> Mark *


Thanks Mark,
I found out that I'm second owner of the tractor. The guy that was there when we picked it up said his dad bought the tractor new. He had debated if he actually wanted to sell it. I informed him that I had plans of keeping it and hopefully get it restored someday and that made him feel better.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Yes it does...and probably looked even greater heading back to South Dakota *


Randy,
Even looked better sitting out my front door       
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Al right pictures so far it looks in good shape.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Al right pictures so far it looks in good shape. *


Thanks Jody,
Was hopeing to take it to a tractor pull on the 12th but thats my Saturday to work     . Guess I will have to wait till the 4th of July   . thats on a Sunday this year so I know I'll have that one off    .
caseman-d


----------

